# The Bite Continues at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
May 10, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The fishing action the past few days out on area bay waters has flip-flopped from day to day between being that of quick and exciting, to that of slow and testing. Variable winds havenâ€™t helped things much either, with the guides having to contend with several directional changes, sometimes multiple times within the same day. However, the trout bite has managed to maintain as steady each day. Our guests have had to work hard for their trout on occasion this week, but theyâ€™ve recognized good results for their efforts, nonetheless.

The redfish bite has also maintained a steady level this week, with slot-fish from 25-inches to oversized females requiring release, or a tag. Water temps have warmed a bit, but not to the extent to where the redfish have yet been bothered by it - that normally doesnâ€™t happen until later in the summer. When discovered, schools of reds have been found to be of good number and of good size. We can only hope that this fortune continues throughout the coming months.

Like we have talked about in past articles, this time of the represents transition in many ways and in many forms. One of those major transitions is that it is at this time of the year that we typically begin seeing larger trout appear over hard sand rather over soft mud, and this year is no exception to that rule. A number of very nice trout have been caught the past four days over sandy pockets along shallow shorelines and in area back lakes. We look for this pattern to only increase as we progress throughout May and into June. There will be also be other changes taking place during that time, and there will be changes that anglers can make, as well, in order to improve their chances of success during this transition period, but weâ€™ll cover that in our next discussion! Until next time, keep a positive attitude, think safety, and have fun! Weâ€™ll talk again soon!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Experienced Chamber of Commerce weather on Saturday in Seadrift at Bay Flats Lodge with repeating two-night guests fishing a full-day today and half-day on Sunday. We enjoyed a pretty solid bite all day except when the late morning slick-off occurred in between a change in wind direction. Some days you just know it's going to work out right, and I always say, â€œAnything is possible on a Saturdayâ€, and today went along those lines. We boxed limits of trout for everyone, along with a few bottom feeders, too. NE winds to 9-mph, and then calm, and then south winds to 10-mph - a great day on the middle Texas coast. Thanks to our staff and owners for letting us guides get out and do our thing on the water - it is not always easy, and it is not always productive, but it always beats a day at work!

Sunday morningâ€™s trip yielded a slow bite, and my three guys managed seven trout and one lone redfish. Most of the other boats had about the same results, and it was a great effort by all of the Bay Flats Lodge guides.

*BOOK YOUR TRIP NOW* for Dates in MAY That Are Still Available!
Tue May 16th
Wed May 17th
Sun May 28th
Mon May 29th
Tue May 30th
Wed May 31st

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*








































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 82F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the evening, then becoming cloudy overnight. Low 73F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low around 65F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 84F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 68F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Onshore flow will weaken even Thursday night and become offshore late as a weak frontal boundary moves toward the waters. The frontal boundary is expected to struggle to move across area waters Friday, but then advance through the Gulf waters Friday night. A quick return to onshore flow is then expected by Saturday afternoon, with a weak to moderate onshore flow continuing through the remainder of the weekend and into early next week.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 77.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 75.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------

